# Obscure Dial Lamps



## manhattanman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have a Fisher 500 TX receiver manufactured circa 1970. It needs new dial lamps. They are festoon based, 1 3/8" long, and resemble fuses. The original lamp is labled "G3V2W Royal" One side of the bulb is colored opaque white to deflect light to one side. I'm assuming these are 3 volts and 2 watt bulbs. Does anyone know where I can get these bulbs? I can't find them online or at Radio Shack.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

No idea where to get them but what about using a high intensity LED (assuming it is 3v as you say)

---->|-----^^^^^^-------

Put a 1K resister in line with the LED to limit the current drawn.

You can get both items at Radio Shack


----------

